# BOOT CAMP, comment faire pour retourner sur mac os X ?



## Rafiki.F (28 Janvier 2007)

Slu a tous, j'ai installé tout a l'heure la version publique de bootcamp, puis installé windows, aprés, windows c'est lancé automatiquement apres le redemarage de mon ordinateur (mac book pro) et il fait cela a chaques fois. comment faire pour retourner sous Mac os X  svp ? urgent !


----------



## kisco (28 Janvier 2007)

- garder appuyer sur la touche "alt" pendant le d&#233;marrage et tu pourras choisir entre tous les syst&#232;mes.

ou

- dans Windows, aller dans panneau de configuration > d&#233;marrage et lui indiquer ta partition OS X

"urgent" ? on lit le mode d'emploi avant de s'aventurer l&#224;-dedans svp


----------



## Rafiki.F (28 Janvier 2007)

Ok, je vais essayer, merci beaucoup. parcontre, ca ne marche pas pour "Alt".


----------



## Rafiki.F (28 Janvier 2007)

Euh, c'est a dire "Démarage dans "Panneau de config" ? Ya pas marqué "Démarage" ?:mouais:


----------



## kisco (28 Janvier 2007)

Rafiki.F a dit:


> Ok, je vais essayer, merci beaucoup. parcontre, ca ne marche pas pour "Alt".


&#231;a doit *forc&#233;ment* marcher pour la touche alt durant le d&#233;marrage.



Rafiki.F a dit:


> Euh, c'est a dire "D&#233;marage dans "Panneau de config" ? Ya pas marqu&#233; "D&#233;marage" ?:mouais:


&#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a pourtant (ou clique d'abord &#224; gauche dans "affichage classique"), c'est un des ic&#244;nes du panneau de config qui s'est install&#233; lorsque tu as du mettre le CD grav&#233; (par toi-m&#234;me) avec les pilotes Apple Bootcamp.

Si jamais tu vois la capture d'&#233;cran &#224; la page 16 du manuel en anglais


----------



## Rafiki.F (28 Janvier 2007)

Mais j'ai pas de CD gravé avec des pilotes de bootcamp ! et pour "Alt, il faut appuyer quand il y a l'écran blanc, toout au début, ou apres, quand c'est tout noir ? Vraiment, ca me soule, je voit pas d'icone "Démarage", meme en faisant ce que tu m'a dis !


----------



## ipodishima (28 Janvier 2007)

Coucou
Oh pas de panique! il y a toujours une solution &#224; tout... Du moment que l'on a bien suivi les recommandations donn&#233;es par Apple...
Bref, le plus simple c'est que tu ne te pose pas de questions, d&#232;s que tu fais red&#233;marrer et que l'&#233;cran devient noir apr&#232;s avoir ferm&#233; XP, tu appuie sur alt, et tu restes appuy&#233; dessus. *Tant qu'il ne se passe rien tu ne la laches pas cette touche !*;-)
Ensuite, l'&#233;cran va devenir blanc, puis toujours avec alt enfonc&#233;, tu auras l'image de tes deux syst&#232;mes qui va appara&#238;tre, et l&#224; c'est bon, tu peux l&#226;cher la touche et choisir mas ox pour red&#233;marrer, avec les fl&#232;ches du clavier. Bon pis tr&#232;s franchement si tu n'as toujours rien, soit tu as du soucis &#224; te faire parce que tu as fait une grosse connerie, et qu'il y a une &#233;tape que t'as grill&#233;e, ou alors red&#233;marre et appuie sur la touche alt d&#232;s qu'il y a &#233;crit fermeture de windows, tu seras sur d'y appuyer assez t&#244;t...

Et pour le cd de drivers, quand tu auras red&#233;marr&#233; sous OSX, tu pourras les retrouver dans utilitaire bootcamp et apr&#232;s, on cherchant un peu ils se trouvent facilement, tu les copies sur une cl&#233; et hop tu pourras les remettre sous xp (je ne peux pas te donner le chemin exact, mon imac est po allum&#233; et je suis sur l'ibook. mais ce sujet a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233. Je suis assez curieux de savoir comment xp fonctionne si tu ne lui a mis aucun drivers, parce que j'en ai tellement chi&#233; &#224; ce qu'il reconnaisse tout avec le cd sur l'imac que...

Bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## Tarul (28 Janvier 2007)

Rafiki.F a dit:


> Mais j'ai pas de CD grav&#233; avec des pilotes de bootcamp ! et pour "Alt, il faut appuyer quand il y a l'&#233;cran blanc, toout au d&#233;but, ou apres, quand c'est tout noir ? Vraiment, ca me soule, je voit pas d'icone "D&#233;marage", meme en faisant ce que tu m'a dis !



calme-toi, s'&#233;nerver lorsqu'on a un probl&#232;me de double boot, est la pire des choses &#224; faire. ^^

si tu avais lu la doc qu'il vient de te donner, tu aurais  vu que l'icone d&#233;marrage apparaissant dans le panneau de configuration de windows *n'existe que si on a install&#233; les drivers d'apple.* Donc il faut pas t'&#233;tonner que tu ne l'as pas puisque que tu sembles ne pas avoir install&#233; les driver.

on reprends :

tu d&#233;marre ton mac
tu appuies et tu maintiens la touche "alt" d&#233;s le d&#233;but. comme &#231;a tu ne louperas pas le coche. 
l&#224;, tu verras ta souris et 2 icones de disque durs appar&#238;tre. Tu s&#233;lectionnes macintosh HD.
ton mac d&#233;marres dur mac os.
graves de suite ton cd de driver et installes les. 
penses a s&#233;lectionner macintosh HD dans d&#233;marrage pour d&#233;marrer automatiquement sur mac os X.

edit : grill&#233; par ipodishima


----------



## Rafiki.F (28 Janvier 2007)

Pendant cette nuit, avant que vous m'ayez envoyé ces messages, j'ai éssayé de réinstaller tout windows xp à l'aide du CD d'installation, mais maintenant, il me dit quand je l'allume, tout au démarage que :
"Windows n'a pas pu démarer car le fichier suivant est manquant ou endommagé :
<Racine Windows>/system32/hal.dll."
Veuillez réinstaller une copie du fichier ci dessus".
J'ai donc tout réinstallé windows encore une fois, mais le problème persiste. Il y a t'il sinon un moyen de tout réinstaller windows et mac os X, comme quand l'ordinateur était neuf ?
Aussi, pour "Alt", ça ne marche pas, rien ne se passe.


----------



## ipodishima (28 Janvier 2007)

re
oui je pense qu'il y a moyen de réinstaller mac os, quand à te dire comment, je laisse la parole aux spécialistes, car je n'ai jamais eu besoin de réinstaller mac os...
j'ai juste trouvé ça .....
++ et bon courage


----------



## karmousse (28 Janvier 2007)

ecoute, le plus simple est de lancer ton application bootcamp et de lui demander d'effacer l apartition pour xp !

ensuite, tu relancera bootcamp pour installer :

1 - faire le cd drivers (si tu l'a d&#233;j&#224; fait, ok)

2 - relancer via bootcamp un partitionnement en 32 go par exemple

3 - lancer ton installation de windows

4 - ins&#233;rer tes drivers mac/pc



moi j'ai eu un soucis similaire et j'ai effac&#233; la partition cr&#233;ee pour xp via bootcamp puis relanc&#233; la proc&#233;dure  et l&#224; je t'ecris depuis la partition xp  mais je retourne de ce pas sous osx !


----------



## ipodishima (28 Janvier 2007)

karmousse a dit:


> ecoute, le plus simple est de lancer ton application bootcamp et de lui demander d'effacer l apartition pour xp !
> 
> ensuite, tu relancera bootcamp pour installer :
> 
> ...



euh, de ce que j'ai compris, plus aucun retour sous osX n'est possible pour lui... donc il n'a plus beaucoup de solutions...


----------



## flotow (28 Janvier 2007)

si, CD de demarrage MacOS, touche C au demarrage, et hop, OSX revient tout seul, et apres, il verra pour remettre XP.
Si C ne fonctionne pas aussi, la, c'est un probleme de carte mere, je pense (pour ne pas demarrer, alos que c'est en ROM  )


----------



## Rafiki.F (28 Janvier 2007)

Ba, en fait, tout a l'heure, j'ai suprimmé toutes les partitions du disque dur, pour pouvoir réinstaller windows, car, meme windows ne marchait plus, ça me mettait un message d'erreure. et la, windows marche, donc en fait je n'ai plus qu'a instaler mac os X. Mais comment faire pour ca ? Mon ordi est pourtant tout neuf, je l'ai recu Hier.


----------



## albouy70 (28 Janvier 2007)

Une fois que tu es retourné sur OS X 
Préférence systeme->démarrage->choisir partition OS X
La forcément tu redémarre sur OS X


----------



## kisco (28 Janvier 2007)

Rafiki.F a dit:


> Ba, en fait, tout a l'heure, j'ai suprimmé toutes les partitions du disque dur, pour pouvoir réinstaller windows, car, meme windows ne marchait plus, ça me mettait un message d'erreure. et la, windows marche, donc en fait je n'ai plus qu'a instaler mac os X. Mais comment faire pour ca ? Mon ordi est pourtant tout neuf, je l'ai recu Hier.



1/ installer Mac OS X. (donc effacer à nouveau Windows)
2/ être sûr d'avoir la dernière version du Bootcamp assistant, dans Applications/Utilitaires. (téléchargeable sur Apple.com)
3/ suivre le manuel du Bootcamp assistant, c'est à dire graver le CD des pilotes.
4/ suivre le manuel du Bootcamp assistant, c'est à dire créer ta partition Windows
5/ suivre le manuel du Bootcamp assistant, c'est à dire installer Windows
6/ suivre le manuel du Bootcamp assistant, c'est à dire installer les pilotes Apple bootcamp dans Windows

tiens-nous au courant 




Rafiki.F a dit:


> Mon ordi est pourtant tout neuf, je l'ai recu Hier.


Je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait pour en arriver là, mais tu as dû mal suivre le manuel 
ça va s'arranger


----------



## Rafiki.F (29 Janvier 2007)

le prbleme pour moi serais déja de juste réinstaller mas ocx, et d'enlever ce foutu windows, mais le cd d'installation de mac est a l'interieur de l'ordi, et j'ai faillit réussir a intaller mac osx, mais il me disait qu'il n'y avais pas assé de place. Il faudrais juste que je puisse installer mac, mais la, en plus je ne peu meme plus allé sur windows, donc plus enlever le cd, car quand j'allume la machine, il s'affiche :
"No bootable device -- insert boot dysk and press any key".


----------



## kisco (29 Janvier 2007)

si ton CD Installation MAC OS X est dedans, tu démarre l'ordinateur et tu gardes appuyé sur 'C' dès que tu appuies jusqu'à ce que tu aies la pomme.

Cela va forcer le démarrage sur le CD.
Ensuite sans commencer l'installation, tu vas dans le menu et tu trouveras "Utilitaire de disque".
Avec ça tu pourras effacer-formater ton Windows et éventuellement partitionner ton disque si besoin est.


----------



## Rafiki.F (29 Janvier 2007)

Tout a l'heure, j'ai appelé le service technique, et c'est exactement ce qu'ils mont dis de faire, maintenant, le pbm est réglé, merci beaucoup, vraiment !


----------



## Macrosa (3 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous, attention avec bootcamp
utilisez bien une version de *Windows XP* *SP2*.(et pas une autre) 
suivez bien les instructions du manuel : imprimez-le !

Si le syndrome de l'écran blanc apparaît (allumage, le bong, puis plus rien...juste la possibilité d'éjecter son cd ), vous êtes bon pour la case retour SAV sauf si quelqu'un à trouver depuis ce jour une autre solution.


----------

